# Large Scale Spot Spraying



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://youtu.be/gKj963tipkc


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

This is fantastic. I love the idea of spot spraying farms. I wonder how much less chemical would be required?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

This is going to be so cool.


----------

